# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Программа изменения вида папки

## Mr_Vinni

*Эта программа позволяет вставить фоновое изображение в папку, сменить цвет шрифта в ней, иконку и т.д.*
_В использовании очень проста, быстро и легко._

*[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*

----------

